# Greek Salad



## iCook31 (Aug 14, 2007)

I know some of you know may know this recipe already but I thought I will post it.

I make Greek Salad all the time when we have people over at our house.

2 packages of salad. (You can use more depending on # of guests. I usually use Hearts of Romaine)
Feta Cheese (There are a few different flavors! I use the garlic one)
Cherry Tomatoes
Kalamata Olives (My grocery store sells then pitted)
Kens Greek Salad Dressing (You can use something different, but this one is my favorite)
Cucumber

I mix all of the ingredients together. The only thing that you have to do really is just cut up the cucumber. I cut mine into small pieces. 

I also make it before the dinner is actually started so I can get other things done. But I *dont* put the salad dressing on yet, or else the salad will get mushy.

So right before the dinner is ready. I pour on the dressing, mix it up really well and its ready to go.

Everyoe seems to love it! Hope you do too!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks iCook31! I love Greek salads but haven't thought about making one in a long time. I think I'll make this with some yummy kabobs tomorrow night!
Terry


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Thanks iCook31! I love Greek salads but haven't thought about making one in a long time. I think I'll make this with some yummy kabobs tomorrow night!
> Terry


 
That sounds good! Let me know what you think of the salad!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2007)

For the dressing, I would recommend a high quality extra-virgin olive oil and fresh lemon juice. That's all you really need, and it's the traditional method.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> For the dressing, I would recommend a high quality extra-virgin olive oil and fresh lemon juice. That's all you really need, and it's the traditional method.


Iron Chef, do you have any recommendations as far as brands of olive oil? Inquiring minds want to know.
Terry


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2007)

Fisher'sMom - that's a tough question.  Not all olive is sold everywhere.  Because we are talking about a Greek salad here I would get an extra virgin olive oil from the Mediterranean region, i.e., Sicily or Greece, etc.  

I've always put fresh oregano in my Greek dressing.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Fisher'sMom - that's a tough question.  Not all olive is sold everywhere.  Because we are talking about a Greek salad here I would get an extra virgin olive oil from the Mediterranean region, i.e., Sicily or Greece, etc.
> 
> I've always put fresh oregano in my Greek dressing.


Wow, I hadn't thought of that! I've never paid attention to where the olive oil came from but it would make sense to try and match it to the country if one is making a traditional dish. Thanks!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 15, 2007)

Like KElf says, it's hard to really recommend one due to availability. However, a good rule would be to buy oils manufactured in Spain or Italy, ones that come in dark or opaque containers, and an oil which is in the price range of at least $1 per ounce. These would be the oils that you would use to drizzle dishes to finish, or if using in a dressing, it would be something that would have very simple flavors (i.e. just the oil and fresh lemon juice). You wouldn't buy a really good quality oil and then use it to make a raspberry vinaigrette.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 15, 2007)

iCook31 said:
			
		

> I know some of you know may know this recipe already but I thought I will post it.
> 
> I make Greek Salad all the time when we have people over at our house.
> 
> ...


 
Icook, thank you for sharing your recipe.  You reminded me of a Greek Pasta Salad I like.  During the summer, it makes a nice light meal. You can also add in shredded rotisserie chicken, if you wish. Like your cuke addition.  Will add some to the dish as well.  Here's a look:  (Click on the pic to enlarge.  You'll be glad you did? lol)

Greek Pasta Salad Recipe

If you would like to try the dressing...

Greek Salad Dressing Recipe


----------

